# Advice On Second Ac Unit For Outback 298Re



## kerryschoolfield (Feb 22, 2016)

We are looking at a 298re Outback to purchase and one model has one AC unit which is 15Kbtus and the other model has two units one in the bedroom and one in the living area. I think each is 13K btu. I prefer the price of the 1 AC unit model which is about $4k less than the 2 Ac Model. However, I would like to know if others could share their experience with this issue on these long 35' trailers. thanks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Unless I am mistaken, all the newer models are wired and setup to easily install a second AC unit for significantly less than the 4k difference between the two. You may want to check with your dealer to see if the unit with only 1 AC has the 2nd AC prep package. FYI, from the factory, the cost difference between at 13.5K and 15K AC unit is only $200.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

As far as whether you need the second unit or not, we camp in Florida in the winter, Hatteras in the early summer, and Canada in the early fall, so we never really experience very hot weather. If you are going to routinely camp in 90 degree or hotter weather on a regular basis, and travel to areas where there are no shade trees, you will probably want a second unit.

Does the two A/C unit model have 50 amp service? If it does not, that could be a major portion of the increased cost. What some do when installing a second A/C unit is run a separate 25 amp service that is only plugged into a separate receptacle on the power pedestal only when you want to use the second unit which saves the cost of upgrading the electrical system.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

We have a 2013 310TB Outback that has 1 A/C unit. It come from the factory prewired for a 2nd unit to go in the rear bedroom. The power cord is a 50 cord already, so all we would have to do is add the unit. We have been camping in 100+ degree weather (SW Missouri style) and the one unit did ok. It did seem to run a lot but it was able to keep it comfortable. I would say if you were to be in desert or full direct sun conditions you might need the second A/C unit.


----------

